

Drive development with budgets not estimates - BerislavLopac
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3746-drive-development-with-budgets-not-estimates

======
twirkman
80-20 rule is more like 80 percent of your business value comes from 20
percent of your features. For a particular feature, 20 percent of the effort
may get you more than 20 percent of its business value, but it will likely get
you technical debt, and skimping on UX can actually hurt the business value of
other features.

A good practice is to have some DoD in place for both coding standards and
design standards, then try to meet them with the minimal amount of effort for
each feature.

